# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  Aprilia Mana X concept

## مدحت



----------


## غسان

_اخ يا مدحت لو تشتريلياه ..._

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_اخ يا مدحت لو تشتريلياه ..._ 


 خلص ولا يهمك عندي 6 منه على السدة بجيبلك واحد منهن :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> خلص ولا يهمك عندي 6 منه على السدة بجيبلك واحد منهن


_ما بتقصر_

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_

ما بتقصر
_


 الله يخليك 

عندي غير ال6 البوم كامل بعطيك كتير منه احلى من هيك صور كمان

----------


## غسان

> الله يخليك 
> 
> عندي غير ال6 البوم كامل بعطيك كتير منه احلى من هيك صور كمان


 
_ الله يخليك ما بدي اذا هيك طلعت القصة ..._

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_

 الله يخليك ما بدي اذا هيك طلعت القصة ..._ 


 :Db465236ff:

----------

